# Insects



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

Can piranha eat insects? ie> crickets, grasshoppers, worms, meaworms, ect...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sure!!! As long as they're not cooked in oil :laugh:


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Yes! Insects are one of there primary diets in the wild!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i feed my piranhas worms when i feel like digging up some. also i get mosquitos and drop one im my 10g and my paradise fish love them.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

I would tend to think they would...in the amazon bugs fall into the water from trees and i guess anything is food for a piranha

please see my upcoming movie of my piranhas eating a live chicken!!


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

im still trying to get my black p to eat crickets


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

illnino said:


> i feed my piranhas worms when i feel like digging up some. also i get mosquitos and drop one im my 10g and my paradise fish love them.


 do not feed misquitos! they may have eggs in them and then they might hatch into your aquarium. just to be on the safe side do not feed them misquitos. crickets, earth worms, and mealworms are all great food


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

illnino said:


> i feed my piranhas worms when i feel like digging up some. also i get mosquitos and drop one im my 10g and my paradise fish love them.


 you shouldn't dig them up and feed them to ur p's they could have parisites


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

would be interesting to feed a cricket!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

nasty typhoon said:


> I would tend to think they would...in the amazon bugs fall into the water from trees and i guess anything is food for a piranha
> 
> please see my upcoming movie of my piranhas eating a live chicken!!


 when and were is this video gonna be?????


----------



## nf9648 (May 18, 2004)

Ive got a bunch of those rolli-polli bugs, aka potato bugs, aka shelled-ball-up-lots-of-leg-bugs-that-hide-under-rocks, my fish seem to like them, but all my fish are around 2" too.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

nasty typhoon said:


> I would tend to think they would...in the amazon bugs fall into the water from trees and i guess anything is food for a piranha
> 
> please see my upcoming movie of my piranhas eating a live chicken!!


 Live Chicken? If you are serious, I would LOVE to see this!


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Mine eat the cochroaches (sp?) that fall into the tank.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

you live in the ghetto dont you? me too but none of my roaches fall in the tank. Would it be alright to just catch bugs around the house and drop them in?

moths?

centipedes?


----------

